# OFFICIAL 2.5L SHORT RAM CLUB!!! who's a member?



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

Hey all, after changing my VWPARTSMTL CAI to a short ram, I can't be more excited about it.
Its way better than it was before. I know there are some of us out there who have tried this either on their own or with a modded VWPARTSMTL CAI.
I'm compiling a list of people in the short ram club! there's the amber club, so why not a short ram club?
Come on everyone out there, tell us your experiences.

Short Ram Club (SRC) members:
vwvortexuser
whatsyourbeef
subwoffers
travis3265
ssd-spec

By the way, you MTL CAI guys getting a CEL, switch to SR mode and your CEL will be history... plus the performance will be better. Even better, make a heat shield and you'll be rockin it like nobody's business, aw yeah!
Let's grow the club and start putting it in our signatures!
lates!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































_Modified by vwvortexuser at 7:46 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

c'mon guys. no love?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Have you noticed it lost the real LOW RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, But now it kinnda sounds like a pissed off cat or something?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

i haven't noticed that at all subwoffers...
but then again, i have a magnaflow custom exhaust remember? all i can hear is GGRUUMM GRRRRRUMM... real nice and low.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

how does shortening the pipe and bringing the cone filter closer to the engine cure the CEL blues?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

don't know, but since i installed my own shorty, I've never had a cel, over 5k miles now....can't hear mine either with my exhaust...


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

could be that i kept the stock maf housing...maintaining location of the sensor. also gave the air pump its own breather


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

woah... that set up is different than mine!


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

leftover parts, i know its not pretty, don't care...it works!


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

"The Official Club of Hot Air Pipes"....


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (2point5)*

Hot Air Pipes? I think not!


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL 2.5L SHORT RAM CLUB!!! who's a member? (vwvortexuser)*

What's sr mode?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

short ram mode. ha ha... funny... you thought there was an sr mode you could turn on via vag-com or something, huh? nah man. i wish there was, but SR = Short RAM... 
CAI mode vs SR mode


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

man i just went outside to take a look a the SR, and boy is that thing hot... hawt hawt hawt hawt. Hot air intake =(


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

dude. have you ever touched to cai pipe after you've been driving 20 minutes? it's like 100 degrees! 
make a heat shield dude! join the HSC! (Heat Shield Club!)
but regardless of the heat shield or not, the performance is better.
remember, as your moving, cool air is constantly beeing drawn into your engine compartment through the front grill ram, so that area with the SR is not as hot as you think when you're car is on the move since it will be bathed with cold air constantly.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_dude. have you ever touched to cai pipe after you've been driving 20 minutes? it's like 100 degrees! 
make a heat shield dude! join the HSC! (Heat Shield Club!)
but regardless of the heat shield or not, the performance is better.
remember, as your moving, cool air is constantly beeing drawn into your engine compartment through the front grill ram, so that area with the SR is not as hot as you think when you're car is on the move since it will be bathed with cold air constantly.


And yet you claim a CAI gets hot but your ram air, air dam or not, stays cold. Sounds to me like you have no idea what your talking about. It would probably be better if you stopped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

first of all.
um... who claimed the short ram doesn't get hot? i only claimed it doesn't get any hotter than the CAI. and besides, the shortram is mostly silicone and plastic which are less heat conductive then metal...
looks like someone needs to take a physics refresher course.
read more carefully, knock it off with the insults, and go back to your 2.0t dream world. 
thank you.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

He never said the SR was cold, or even colder than a CAI. He just said it's not as hot as some may think, because of the heat shield (which the CAI wouldn't have) and the fact that the grill allows for the flow of cool air.
Read the post before you censor people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I got beat to the punch. Don't mean to be confrontational- but we gotta keep things positive around here!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

oh... and the performance improvement for the MTL CAI vs the mtl SR have been noticed by more than just me... and what can you know about it? you don't have a 2.5... you've never used the mtl cai or sr with the 2.5 engine.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Anyone have Vag-com with a Short ram want to do some IAT sensor loging....Im just curious as to what temp you are seeing....we are testing both Short Ram and full CAI to make the best intake for the Buck.....I can make a full run 1st gear through 4 top of 4th....pull over and my Full CAI is Ice cold...and its 80 degrees outside...Its made out of stainless which dosnt heatsoak very fast....I need to road test and vag-com the short ram....Ill get on that......a short ram with a good stainless heatshield would be cool as long as didnt show to much heat over ambient temp....
here is my test...Make a log of 1st > 4th with full CAI and log IAT
then I will make a log of 1st > 4th with short ram and log IAT
then I will see which has the higher % of heat over ambient temp....Ill let you know what I find...


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

good idea sharon...
just to be clear...
again, what really matters is not the ambient air temp while the car is sitting, but the ambient air while the car is moving. as new cooler air is drawn into the engine compartment, it will very very quickly be sucked up by the short ram (especially if you have a heat shield like mine). Of course if you stick your hand in sitting car with no air flowing over the hot engine the engine compartment will get warmer...
and just as a comparison, after driving 15 minutes, the cai is not ice cold. sure on one test run it might be, but for an actual drive, it gets just as toasty as the SR. 
the point i'm trying to make is not really that the cai is more or less heat conductive, it's that if a shortram is implemented properly, you will still have cold air from the grill going into the intake while the car is moving (especially as speeds get higher).
cheers.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_first of all.
um... who claimed the short ram doesn't get hot? i only claimed it doesn't get any hotter than the CAI. and besides, the shortram is mostly silicone and plastic which are less heat conductive then metal...
looks like someone needs to take a physics refresher course.
read more carefully, knock it off with the insults, and go back to your 2.0t dream world. 
thank you.

















lol. Lets try and clarify it for you then.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_
dude. *have you ever touched to cai pipe after you've been driving 20 minutes? it's like 100 degrees!*
make a heat shield dude! join the HSC! (Heat Shield Club!)
*but regardless of the heat shield or not, the performance is better.*
remember, as your moving, cool air is constantly beeing drawn into your engine compartment through the front grill ram, so that area with the SR is not as hot as you think when you're car is on the move since it will be bathed with cold air constantly.

The first little bold let me know you have no idea what your talking about. Even with my Evoms intake which passes directly over the turbo, even after any amount of driving it's cold all the way to the inlet of the turbo... SO...
The second bold got me interested, since I've only talked to one user in the whole "technical" section who could quantify anything with data from Vag-Com. I'd really love to see how you reached this conclusion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And finally, I'm completely fine with the location of where you've pieced together your short ram style intake. That is the exact location of my Evoms filter as well and it performs well.
I'd appreciate it if YOU would read a little before YOU make accusations. Your sales pitch insinuated first that CAI get hot and then that the short ram can work the same if not better. Sorry, but no. You guys might not like me questioning you, but this is a technical section, and if you can't handle technical questions and discussions there is a golf v jetta v area already riddled with speculation enough to satisfy yourselves...


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

magilson...
let's not fight in the tex...
let's step out side, you and me and settle it mono e mono!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_magilson...
let's not fight in the tex...
let's step out side, you and me and settle it mono e mono!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhttttttt. I'll hop on a plane and get right over there. OR better yet, I could drive and let you check the temps on my CAI after I get there. I bet it's not 100 degrees!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

honestly magilson, we are not idiots in here. we understand how things work. no need for condescension... and we can handle technical questions (this issue is not that technical if you ask me). let's all be friends okay. go have fun in the gti land and meet us for drinks when the 2.5s and 2.0Ts get together.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_honestly magilson, we are not idiots in here. we understand how things work. no need for condescension... and we can handle technical questions (this issue is not that technical if you ask me). let's all be friends okay. go have fun in the gti land and meet us for drinks when the 2.5s and 2.0Ts get together.

cool! lets see some Vag-Com logs or dyno runs to compare and keep it technical then! I'm all for it. Are you?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

oy vey...
please mail us shortrammers some vag coms...


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

magilson... 
let's stop this... let's be friends okay?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

yes please....I am interested to know how they both compare......... maybe we will offer both types....cost is less with the short ram but not by much.....the expensive parts are all in the CNC work which both have...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_magilson... 
let's stop this... let's be friends okay?

I'm not trying to be your enemy. I am questioning your conclusions, sorry if it makes you uncomfortable to have to back up your claims on the interweb. Data, I'm just looking for data, this is a technical thread after all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

again maglison... why are you saying things like "sorry if it makes you uncomfortable to back up your claims on the interweb". can't you tell that that phrase is very condescending and unecessary. of course i'm not afraid. none of us are. it's a matter of equipment and effort. do any of us have the equipment? no... do any of us feel it's worth the effort to do this to our SR so that we can prove ourselves to you? no...
obviously, if anyone out there is willing to do this, i'm all for it, but it won't be me. sharon, maybe you can send someone a vag-com who is willing to try this. 
see i feel sharon has an honest curiousity. the kind that makes us want to put the effort in to test this thing out... you have a 2.0. why do you care?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

And Finally... this is not the purpose of this thread. so please, let's all stop.
this thread is to list the SR club members and their experiences.
period.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry if it looks like I'm attacking. But you claim additional gains over a CAI and that CAI's get hot.
I just wanted to see how you determined it.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

This is the last post of this kind i will make. please do not post in this thread if you wish to continue down this line. this thread has veered of track... Ya'll! please post your pics and experiences so we can leave this behind us and forget this...
I stated that several of us have done this switch and have felt more reponse in SR mode or CAI mode.
Also, after driving for a few minutes, i popped the hood and touched the cai.. it was hot. 
straight forward enough, no?
i won't answer anymore questions like this again, so don't post any more please.
let's get back on the topic!


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

hahaha wow sr. never thought. now all of you with sr's can get a eram too lmfao


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yes please....I am interested to know how they both compare......... maybe we will offer both types....cost is less with the short ram but not by much.....the expensive parts are all in the CNC work which both have...

I'd definitely be more interested in a short ram with no CEL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BlueMKV at 4:26 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*

yeah, eram... but wait! eram will make the short ram even hotter!








honestly lightning, try this out, you'd be surprised, especially since you have the inmotion chip, i bet you'd womp 2.0T dudes left and right









_Quote, originally posted by *Tbunny25l* »_hahaha wow sr. never thought. now all of you with sr's can get a eram too lmfao




































as


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_ i bet you'd womp 2.0T dudes left and right










I can do that stock.....at the autoX that is....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I can do that stock.....at the autoX that is....









Autox, yes. Get us on a track and we'll see how the GTI does.








In any case I am in love with the mkv chassis. So perfect.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Autox, yes. Get us on a track and we'll see how the GTI does.








In any case I am in love with the mkv chassis. So perfect.


yeah your right.....the TT is more of a track car....haha....sharon would kill me....


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

any new rammers out there yet?


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*

I don't think I've ever seen a post from a GTI owner in this thread that was respectful to 2.5 owners.
Back on topic: Keep in mind that colder isn't always better. Engineers designed the engine to work around certain temps. And since the stock intake goes right over the engine to warm it up I'm guessing that the 2.5 is tuned for slightly warmer intake air. So to get the most out of any intake on this car it would require some dyno tuning.
I like the short rams better though. I think that's my next mod after I get that darn H&R sway bar that apparently doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I don't think I've ever seen a post from a GTI owner in this thread that was respectful to 2.5 owners.

Pointing out flaws in logic or in the understanding of how your cars works is not disrespectful. What IS disrespectfal is when I bring facts to a conversation and then I get bashed because you guys don't like what I'm saying.
For instance:

_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Back on topic: Keep in mind that colder isn't always better. Engineers designed the engine to work around certain temps. And since the stock intake goes right over the engine to warm it up I'm guessing that the 2.5 is tuned for slightly warmer intake air. So to get the most out of any intake on this car it would require some dyno tuning.

This is completely untrue, in every way. An engine is not tuned for "certain temps". It is tuned to run consistantly over a broad temperature range so that any owner anywhere will experience nearly the same car. There isn't one tune for the northeast US and another for the southwest. This is why the Rabbit has a temp sensor in the MAF as well as another. This is also why VW uses MAF (mass air flow) sensors as well as MAP (manifold air pressure) sensors. All this takes into account varying temperatures and barometric pressures, etc. The holes in the intake tract are to heat up the air on cold starts to improve emmisions. This is the same reason many manufacturers run engine coolant through the throttle body to heat the air and improve emmissions. Getting the most out of any intake, if properly designed, takes only a few minutes of driving on an adaptive ECU like the ME7.5 (which is what you should all have). HOWEVER, changing the ECU tune certainly might allow you to take advantage of the additional flow. However you can't just attribute it to the intake as changes made to injector behavior as well as timing, etc would contribute greatly as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, quit complaining about me being hard on you guys. If I wasn't in here you'd be passing around incorrect information in this TECHNICAL thread.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

magilson, again?
why?? 
please pm the folks with your (probably quite valid) points, so this thread doesn't spin off into to argument land or worse... get locked.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_magilson, again?
why?? 
please pm the folks with your (probably quite valid) points, so this thread doesn't spin off into to argument land or worse... get locked.



I post to keep this thread from being completely useless. I'll start taking your requests seriously when you start acknowledging the fact that I'm simply correcting people who are contributing false information in this thread and you start to ask them to stop as well. The deviation from topic is not starting with me. I'm simply trying to keep a topic in the technical thread actually technical.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*

you can't deny the fact magilson has a point
I would prefer a short ram intake, but that's just preference and there will always be a debate about it
I too am patiently waiting for the hard evidence to the benefits of the "SR"


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Geo)*

At the moment it's just from experience.
several of us have had both the CAI and the SR, and have noticed more performance out of the SR than the CAI from the same company. 
But again, this thread is not aboot (<-- canadian joke) that.
it's so people with a short ram can come out and tell us their SR experiences (and even dynos vs CAI like you're interested in), so that the rest of the 2.5ers can benefit from the knowledge. 
I put my 2 cents in, and so did some others. Ya know? it's kinda like the people who put on magnaflows or borlas and tell us of their experiences. 
Hopefully we'll get some more intrepid people out there willing to make their own or buy one and tell us some more so we'll get some more experiences. i just didn't want this to devolve into a "i'm going to prove my point" thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Actually the holes in the intake tract are to improve vaporization and distribution, especially during cold starts. And they use exhaust gas using a heat control valve, not coolant.
And the MAF measures the density of air coming into the intake so that it can supply the correct amount of fuel to maintain a certain ratio. But it doesn't work by itself: the air temp sensor, EGO sensor, and exhaust O2 sensor all supply information to the ecu. So no matter what elevation you're at you'll always have the proper air/fuel ratio. In the end there are still preferred conditions. It's next to impossible to tune an engine for all conditions, so they go for the average while trying to keep it broad. The ECU can only do so much. It's not a formula 1 car with independent hydraulic valves (I wish) or anything like that.
But it's not like the performance is so drastic that the car will stall out or anything. I was just saying that to get the most out of an intake- really any intake whether it's short ram or cai- is to tune the car to it. And really if you want to go all out (which I definitely want to) than you'd do something like intake/exhaust with cylinder head work, than specifically tune the engine to your setup.
And chill out man, people here get annoyed with the whole "I own a GTI therefore I know everything" mentality. So rather than going around "correcting" people try to contribute your thoughts while keeping and open mind with less cocky remarks. A short ram can work just as good, if not better, than a cai when properly done.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

hey meng... i never mentioned any holes in the intake... was that directed at moi? hope not... hmmmm?

_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Actually the holes in the intake tract are to improve vaporization and distribution, especially during cold starts. And they use exhaust gas using a heat control valve, not coolant.
And the MAF measures the density of air coming into the intake so that it can supply the correct amount of fuel to maintain a certain ratio. But it doesn't work by itself: the air temp sensor, EGO sensor, and exhaust O2 sensor all supply information to the ecu. So no matter what elevation you're at you'll always have the proper air/fuel ratio. In the end there are still preferred conditions. It's next to impossible to tune an engine for all conditions, so they go for the average while trying to keep it broad. The ECU can only do so much. It's not a formula 1 car with independent hydraulic valves (I wish) or anything like that.
But it's not like the performance is so drastic that the car will stall out or anything. I was just saying that to get the most out of an intake- really any intake whether it's short ram or cai- is to tune the car to it. And really if you want to go all out (which I definitely want to) than you'd do something like intake/exhaust with cylinder head work, than specifically tune the engine to your setup.
And chill out man, people here get annoyed with the whole "I own a GTI therefore I know everything" mentality. So rather than going around "correcting" people try to contribute your thoughts while keeping and open mind with less cocky remarks. A short ram can work just as good, if not better, than a cai when properly done.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Actually the holes in the intake tract are to improve vaporization and distribution, especially during cold starts. And they use exhaust gas using a heat control valve, not coolant.

No where does exhaust gas come in contact with incoming air in the engine cover/air box. And yes those holes help to heat the air for cold start emissions just as the secondary air injection system only works for a few seconds on startup to help pre-warm the cat and get it up to efficiency. Coolant through the throttle body was an example I gave of another way manufacturers have used other than holes in the airbox to heat incoming air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_And the MAF measures the density of air coming into the intake so that it can supply the correct amount of fuel to maintain a certain ratio. But it doesn't work by itself: the air temp sensor, EGO sensor, and exhaust O2 sensor all supply information to the ecu. So no matter what elevation you're at you'll always have the proper air/fuel ratio. In the end there are still preferred conditions. It's next to impossible to tune an engine for all conditions, so they go for the average while trying to keep it broad. The ECU can only do so much. It's not a formula 1 car with independent hydraulic valves (I wish) or anything like that.

No. The MAF measures the mass of the air flowing past it and along with the temp taken at the maf, a table is selected from the ECU. Other than that, yes, you described how an engine works. And you'd be surprised what these ECU's can handle. There are pictures of a Canadian VW running well at 40 degrees below zero as well as those running at 112 degrees. These cars CAN run in all conditions. There is no need to get into a "i know more sensors that you" battle.









_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_But it's not like the performance is so drastic that the car will stall out or anything. I was just saying that to get the most out of an intake- really any intake whether it's short ram or cai- is to tune the car to it. And really if you want to go all out (which I definitely want to) than you'd do something like intake/exhaust with cylinder head work, than specifically tune the engine to your setup.

That sounds really cool! But in some cases a car CAN adapt to get all it can out of an intake. In the case of the 2.5, the injectors simply can't keep up as I have seen during testing, hence the CEL's. So in this case you would be right, one option would be to change some parameters in the ECU to take advantage of the intake. There are other options, however. 

_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_And chill out man, people here get annoyed with the whole "I own a GTI therefore I know everything" mentality. So rather than going around "correcting" people try to contribute your thoughts while keeping and open mind with less cocky remarks. A short ram can work just as good, if not better, than a cai when properly done.

And I get annoyed with the attitude of some of the 2.5 owners who can't stand positive contribution to ANY topic JUST because I am a 2.0T owner. I've spent so many hours working with the 2.5, testing and testing and logging that when some kid can't handle FACTS I get frustrated.







The fact is there are many things I know about the 2.5 that a lot of you don't and when I try and help and learn you get mad because some of the things I say contradict your _guess_ and you get upset.
A short ram certainly has it's advantages as evidenced by those not getting CELs. However if some of you would take the time to test them, I think you'd see certain situations where the short ram isn't flowing as well and is one of the reasons no CEL is set. I have yet to see anything other than "Butt Dyno's" which are speculative at best. I will CONTINUE to work with the 2.5 despite this community's distaste for positive FACTUAL contribution because I like VW's and am not hung up on motor displacement. If you guys would like to join me on actually learning things instead of starting clubs to add to your signature I have tons of questions anyone has yet to answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_No where does exhaust gas come in contact with incoming air in the engine cover/air box.

I to was just giving an example of how some other manufacturer's do it. So rather than just continue bickering: what tests have you done? Do you happen to have access to a 3" and a 2.25" anemometer? Not trying to be a smart ass just serious, I'm having a hard time borrowing one and I would like to see some numbers on the stock setup.
When a short ram is boxed correctly it works just as good as a cai. I personally don't want a cai because I live in florida where it rains a lot (well not lately) and even though I know it won't hydolock unless completely submerged, when the filter gets wet it'll lack in performance and require cleaning frequently. Of course this can be avoided with a correctly built box as well
Also that little grill on the driver's side of the bumper is a fake one, holes would need to be dremeled out to get some air in that little cavity. And well I'm to lazy to do that.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_
Also that little grill on the driver's side of the bumper is a fake one, holes would need to be dremeled out to get some air in that little cavity. And well I'm to lazy to do that.










Mine isnt fake...mine has holes....my passenger one is fake....

pluss all an anemometer is going to tell you is velocity...not volume.....you can use Vag-com to determin volume......which is what matters....











_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:33 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

I know for a fact that with intake and exhaust this car can easily be over 200hp. But it will require some head work and definitely remapping the ecm. As much as people like to hope it just won't be possible with simple bolt ons.
I have a plan going though. I'm still working on the suspension; next I'm getting sway bars, than hopefully lsd. Maybe do some clutch work. Basically make sure she can take the power. Only then will I focus on the other stuff. I can't wait till I get to the fun stuff (cylinder head especially) it just takes money. I have plenty of time just not enough money.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Mine isnt fake...mine has holes....my passenger one is fake....

hmmm do you have foglights or something?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

no foglights...most that Ive see have the driverside open and passenger side closed....Ill do some checking around....

you can see my filter through the drivers side grill


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:35 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I to was just giving an example of how some other manufacturer's do it. So rather than just continue bickering: what tests have you done? Do you happen to have access to a 3" and a 2.25" anemometer? Not trying to be a smart ass just serious, I'm having a hard time borrowing one and I would like to see some numbers on the stock setup.

No anemometer, just the ECU. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can read a lot of data using Vag-Com. HOWEVER, an anemometer would be cool. I just can't see the benefit of doing it with the sheer number of places you would need to tap into the intake to get any kind of idea what's happening so that you can begin to optimize the flow. The law of diminishing gains comes into effect.







I've logged the MAP and MAF sensor as well as intake temps.
The problem becomes my day job. The time it takes to test everything and still have a life is difficult. You guys have shown a lot of patience with other manufacturers and I'm sure they're busy as well. The whole stock tune and injectors thing is a drag.









_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Also that little grill on the driver's side of the bumper is a fake one, holes would need to be dremeled out to get some air in that little cavity. And well I'm to lazy to do that.









Not all of them are closed. Some came with "open" grills. For those who have that style fog grill or get one, a CAI can greatly benefit from it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Nevermind my vent is open. I must be going








I know I've seen closed ones though. I'd still like to open them up all the way though, I'm not a big fan of faux accessories.
I'd love to put an anemometer right on the throttle body just to test out the different intakes. Also one at the header and one after the last muffler to test exhausts.
I know I should really get vag-com but I only have macs at my house. The one thing apple computers can't do.










_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 10:43 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Nevermind my vent is open. I must be going








I know I've seen closed ones though. I'd still like to open them up all the way though, I'm not a big fan of faux accessories.


Foglight Grills - Golf/Rabbit

_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I know I should really get vag-com but I only have macs at my house. The one thing apple computers can't do.









Macs ftl.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

I just wanted to point this out:








My hunch was right even though I don't remember seeing the exhaust diversion on the header. I know quite a few cars use this system although for some reason I thought the secondary air system didn't need this.
What sucks is I guess making a wrapped longtube header might not be as easy as I thought.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_My hunch was right even though I don't remember seeing the exhaust diversion on the header. I know quite a few cars use this system although for some reason I thought the secondary air system didn't need this.
What sucks is I guess making a wrapped longtube header might not be as easy as I thought.

Whoa, whoa, whoa. It's not diverting ANY exhaust. Only the heated air that forms around the header as the car runs. It's "trapping" ambient air around the header with that shield and then directing it up to the intake. No actual exhaust gases enter the intake manifold. Another area where any form of aftermarket intake can help!


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Whoa, whoa, whoa. It's not diverting ANY exhaust. Only the heated air that forms around the header as the car runs. It's "trapping" ambient air around the header with that shield and then directing it up to the intake. No actual exhaust gases enter the intake manifold. Another area where any form of aftermarket intake can help!

Well yeah, not exhaust but heated air. Heh putting exhaust back into the intake would be pretty detrimental.
But I wonder what effect there is when you don't use this heated air. Especially on the egr. Say with my plan (having a short ram and longtube header) what would need to be done to compensate for not having that funnel thing? Seems like something that'll give the cel a field day.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

I highly doubt you would get a CEL....We really dont have an EGR system...PCV yes...but no EGR...once you get a CAI....that heatsheild looking thing on the exhaust manifold is heating air and sending in nowhere....it normaly heats the air under the engine cover/air filter...with a cai it just heats the air behind the engine.....a header wont throw anything off...


----------

